# How do you visit the forum?



## Texatdurango (Sep 26, 2007)

Jeff started showing some past "Featured Photos" in the SOYP forum.  These photos are displayed on the Home page and rotated frequently.

This got me to thinking about how often I visit the home page and am curious as to how often others visit it as well.

I have a bookmark on my internet browser that logs me on and takes me directly to the "Active Topics" and I seldom see anything on the Home page.  Honestly, I have probably only clicked on the home page a handful of times since joining the forum five months ago.

So, I'm curious to see how others visit the forum and how they utilize the site.  Please participate since this might just give Jeff some insight as to how the website is utilized.

So, which category do you fall into...


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 26, 2007)

I visit the home page before going to the forums. I also go to the Photos link and see what's been uploaded. I probably do that about once a week. Lots of interesting stuff is uploaded in people's albums that they don't post in SYOP or other places.


----------



## les-smith (Sep 26, 2007)

I go to the home page everytime.  I look at the photos, then I scroll through the "From Our Discussions" box.  When I'm done there I click on the "More" button at the top of the "From Our Discussions" box and scroll through that page.  Then I got to the classifieds/trade/group buy forums and look through them.  Then I just float around all the other forums until my boss catches me and says to get off the computer.[]


----------



## beamer (Sep 26, 2007)

Active topics is bookmarked for me ... i might see the home page every few months, if that.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 26, 2007)

George, I don't know aobut anyone else, but I visit the forum using the internet. [}][]


----------



## Chuck Key (Sep 26, 2007)

Second selection and frequently use the RSS feed for photos.

Chuckie


----------



## Fred (Sep 26, 2007)

I log onto the Internet and the Home Page automatically opens. I take over from there and read everything posted since the day before. []


----------

